
One step closer to global citizen science discovery - bootload
http://www.ala.org.au/blogs-news/one-step-closer-to-global-citizen-science-discovery
======
pjdorrell
One question I would like to ask, for each project, is:

Will all journal publications from the project be published as Open Access
Science?

For every project, this question should be answered up-front.

